# New arrivals - Boyd's Forest Dragons



## Saz (May 20, 2007)

These just arrived, they are just stunning - so so so pleased with them

The male was covered in substrate - so is rather dirty in the pics










Female









Enclosure


----------



## Rocket (May 20, 2007)

Excellent pics Saz! Theyre definitely on my want list!

What are the dimensions to your enclosure?


----------



## stary boy (May 20, 2007)

yay saz!! i saw a wild one up here in mossman gorge...was so cool


----------



## Toad (May 20, 2007)

Very Nice Sarah


----------



## ari (May 20, 2007)

Gee I didn't know they were gonna be adults - nice as


----------



## bluetongue beno (May 20, 2007)

i envy u


----------



## DrNick (May 20, 2007)

AWESOME


Do you actually own any plain or ugly animals Saz??? LOL

Great pics


----------



## Twiggz (May 20, 2007)

Is there anything she doesn't own??? 

Very nice sarah.


----------



## Saz (May 20, 2007)

LOL guys!! There's loads I don't own!!! These guys I have wanted for a long time, and as I have raised my little angle heads up to be happy little chappies I figured I was ready for some Boydii, was very lucky to get an adult pair though, the male is three and the female is four.

The enclosure is 4ft by 4ft by 2ft, and seems plenty big enough, they do the same as angles, just sit there are look pretty LOL!

Going to get some more plants and put some vertical trunks in though. They seem to like the enclosure so far.

:0)


----------



## nom (May 20, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Is there anything she doesn't own???
> 
> Very nice sarah.



Sarah doesnt have a GTP yet.... but give her time, lol 

Gorgeous additions Sarah


----------



## cyclamen (May 20, 2007)

great stuff sarah. by far one of the nicest looking dragons out there. gotta love boyds.


----------



## mickousley (May 20, 2007)

very nice they are next on my to buy list
Mick


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 21, 2007)

congrats! they are great!


----------



## hornet (May 21, 2007)

very nice saz


----------



## slim6y (May 21, 2007)

Hey, I've also seen a boyds at Mossman stary... They're cool... For new arrivals Saz they look quite large 

I might have to ask magpie if he'll swap some frogs for his boyds...  (location joke maybe)


----------



## stary boy (May 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hey, I've also seen a boyds at Mossman stary... They're cool... For new arrivals Saz they look quite large
> 
> I might have to ask magpie if he'll swap some frogs for his boyds...  (location joke maybe)


 

What a coincidence Slimy!! and yes they are cool.

I'msure mags would love some frogs that he has definatly not owned before!

you should ask him, you really should


----------



## jordo (May 22, 2007)

Nice dragons Saz, your collection keeps getting better!


----------



## JKretzs613 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

That is such a georgous dragon. A forest dragon huh? Great pics! 

Tracie


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 23, 2007)

So jealous....they're awesome, you must be stoked!!!
I missed out this season, but have put my name down for some next season. 
As a matter of interest, how old do they get before the inevitable? :? 
Your in Brissy, will you be heating yours?
Cheers...


----------



## ollieham (May 23, 2007)

they r awsum


----------



## MMAnne (May 23, 2007)

Beauties!


----------



## Nephrurus (May 23, 2007)

The are spectacular animals. How old are they? 

-H


----------



## Saz (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, will be heating them over winter, probably just a 25 watt, just to take the edge off. The male is 3 years and the female is 4 years.

I absolutely love them to death, I could stare at them for hours. 

I fed them for the first time last night. The male wasn't interested (he is a little highly strung and will take longer to settle I think), but the female absolutely scoffed herself, could not believe how many crix she ate!!


----------



## militant_vixen (May 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new little ones


----------



## wood_nymph (May 23, 2007)

stupid question are these guys class 2 licence?


----------



## chloethepython (May 23, 2007)

ive never seen dragons like that before but they are very pretty.


----------



## grimbeny (May 23, 2007)

wood_nymph said:


> stupid question are these guys class 2 licence?


 
Yeah they r in nsw its unfortunate becuas they r such a great looking dragon.


----------



## wood_nymph (May 23, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Yeah they r in nsw its unfortunate becuas they r such a great looking dragon.


 
damn that's exactly what i want, but i'm only a year in


----------



## Saz (May 23, 2007)

Can you have spinipes on a class 1 in NSW? They are lovely and a good start, much smaller and easy to keep.


----------



## bluetongue beno (May 23, 2007)

most certainly some of the best boyds ive seen


----------



## diamondtooth (Jun 19, 2007)

nice, where do you get them?


----------



## reptile fanatic (Jun 20, 2007)

EXCELLENT ANIMALS!! Boyds have the most beautiful coloring


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice i want one.How much do they cost?


----------

